# Who wants/have more power?



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curios to know how many of you did a remap or is gonna do it and with which brand..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I want to do it as mine is just a 1.8.

Waiting for warranty to go. Will be ages though!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Trust me, don't wait.. I always said the same thing..wait wait wait..but then I couldn't anymore!! When the warranty comes to the end, you're so used to your engine and frustrated to have drove it that you don't wanna spend for a remap!!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd love more power, and I think the car could easily handle it, but far too worried about warranty issues. A full warranty was one reason I choose to buy a new car.

If I still have the car after the warranty expires I'd be tempted to get an ABT tune. It's a shame there is no tuning option that can work alongside the Audi warranty, as there is with some of manufactures. Full respect to those who do tune within warranty period though!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Trust me, don't wait..


Are you going to indemnify losses :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> I'd love more power, and I think the car could easily handle it, but far too worried about warranty issues. A full warranty was one reason I choose to buy a new car.
> 
> If I still have the car after the warranty expires I'd be tempted to get an ABT tune. It's a shame there is no tuning option that can work alongside the Audi warranty, as there is with some of manufactures. Full respect to those who do tune within warranty period though!


MTM works in some country...you should ask them!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Most will disagree with me I think but I really don't see the point? In the UK what with cameras everywhere, mobile speed cameras and some of the worst drivers in Europe there aren't many places where I have been able to let the car rip. I did consider buying a diesel, an 1800 & even a TTS before finally settling on the 2.0. I can drive this like a city car, get a reasonable return on economy and have enough beans left for those rare moments of madness. Isn't it just for bragging rights?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Most will disagree with me I think but I really don't see the point? In the UK what with cameras everywhere, mobile speed cameras and some of the worst drivers in Europe there aren't many places where I have been able to let the car rip. I did consider buying a diesel, an 1800 & even a TTS before finally settling on the 2.0. I can drive this like a city car, get a reasonable return on economy and have enough beans left for those rare moments of madness. Isn't it just for bragging rights?


+1 here. The TTS although it has more power works out cheaper than loading an S Line with goodies as some items are included such as the sports seats etc. That said I do like having the extra power.........


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You're right..point made... but it's an old habit...any cars I had, I've always found something to change even if every time I choose better and better to avoid this habit..ahahah


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've added another option and now we lost any votes...sorry!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would tend to agree with you Matrix however it may also depend upon where you live or normally drive. Some may have plenty of opportunity to take advantage of the extra fun of a TTS. 
I would disagree about the worst drivers and you forgot to mention traffic congestion which is what stops many people "making good progress" when driving.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

I did the APR high torque stage 1 tune and TCU remap to my TTS which puts down around 370hp and 383ft/lb (520nm). Completely transforms the car.. extremely fast. Highly recommended.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That sounds awesome. 8) 8) 8)

I can't afford to blow my engine up though.

370hp is a lot of power for a lil 2 litre


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not for the engine..but mostly for clutches and turbo..with this power is mandatory keep the turbo cooler and a precocious clutches wear.
I think these two are the most delicate and direct thing close to the more power you gain..otherwise there are others elements for sure, but not so delicate


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Matrix said:


> some of the worst drivers in Europe


You obviously haven't driven in Austria. It's like roundabouts are a foreign language to them over here!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

I would love to remap my TTS but equally worried about the warranty. If after I've given the turbo a really good thrashing it holds up and there aren't any reports about this turbo having any issues and also if I don't experience any problems for the first 10-15k miles then I will consider. At that point if something was going to go wrong it would have already.

The 20ltr engine is quite capable of going up to 400hp but like most have said its ensuring the other components are able to cope too like the clutch, turbo and brakes etc.

ABT would probably be my preferred choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe just me, but I'd be upset if I bought a new car then decided I wanted more power.

Why not just buy a different / more powerful car in the first place?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Maybe just me, but I'd be upset if I bought a new car then decided I wanted more power.
> 
> Why not just buy a different / more powerful car in the first place?


They cost more money.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Maybe just me, but I'd be upset if I bought a new car then decided I wanted more power.
> 
> Why not just buy a different / more powerful car in the first place?


Dead right. It might cost more to buy the next model up but you'll get most of that back when you sell it. You'll get nothing back on the cost of the remap so the overall cost difference is small. Plus you get the upgraded brakes, clutch, suspension etc. - and your warranty remains valid with no worries.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just me, but I'd be upset if I bought a new car then decided I wanted more power.
> ...


If there is a next model up to go to, but there wasn't when I bought my TTS. It always cost more though as depreciation is worse, and you still need the extra money in the first place.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Fair enough.

To me any TT is okay. Reasonably nice looking and all fast enough for normal road use.

but then I 'downgraded' my bike from a fireblade to a CB1000r, as was worried about my licence on the blade. Too easy to go way too fast on the blade, and the naked is much more usable on the road


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Add power is a thing that you'll do whether you buy the less powered version or the superior..
My case, my TT's price was 700€ less than a TTs but I don't have to pay 1900€ tax per year so I opted for a remap, same cv and saved money for few years...
If I would've spent more money and pay more taxes, before the TT I had a GT3 but then when you have so powerful cars, you can't use everyday because without comfort..so at the moment, a TT is a good compromise!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm wondering how long the clutch will last as standard to be honest.

Maybe remap and upgrade the clutch at the same time when the original is shot


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It depends how you use it....but starting to say that the clutch is the same on the TTs, if you remain around that power there won't be any problems...


----------

